# Majik is Home!!!



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry it took so long to start posting, but we have been trying to get Majik settled in his new home with us. He did very well on the drive home and within 5 minutes of being home he had his little tail wagging and was playing with the kids.  

This is going to be an adventure


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Fantastic photos! All the dogs are adorable (and family too!)

Annie


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Majik is such a doll!!!! Your kids are dolls. You all look so happy. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome home Majik!!!
Congratulations :whoo:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwww........ You have a beautiful family! Love Majik's coloring! Can't wait to see how the coloring grows out.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful family, thanks for sharing. Enjoy Majik, puppies are so much fun.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pictures, beautiful family and beautiful dogs.:welcome:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How wonderfull!!! Enjoy enjoy enjoy !!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Awwwwwwww........ You have a beautiful family! Love Majik's coloring! Can't wait to see how the coloring grows out.


I was thinking the same thing! Congratulations and have fun!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Woo Hoo! Great family shot on a very special day. Congrats Helen and be sure to keep the pictures coming


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He's beautiful! Your family looks lovely and happy.happy.happy!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome home Majik! What a sweet little guy..congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

He's adorable, I too love his coloring. What wonderful pictures of a beautiful family. Congratulations!

Beverly


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cutie patootie! Great pictuere of the family! Congratulations, Helen!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo:
*
"Oh, oh, oh it's magic
You know
Never believe it's not so
it's magic
You know
Never believe it's not so "*

O.k......... I can't get this song out of my head now!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a sweetie - and a lovely family - have a good time!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your terrific photos. Best of luck with our new addition.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my !!! What a cutie. Wonderful photos of Majik and his new family. Congratulations.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

So cute, congratulations!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Congratulations on your newest family member! Thanks for sharing your family pics with us!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone! We are very happy. A little tired to day as Majik cried 3 times last night when he was in his crate. All were for the potty, so very VALID reasons to come out of the crate. He had a nice nap today after breakfast, potty and play with the kids. He just had his lunch, played with the kids and we are waiting for him to go potty and off we go to take him to Petsmart(he won't be touching the ground, we will be carrying him) for shopping, adventure and socializing.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Aww congrats! He is such a cutie, and you have such a good lookin' family


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Helen, congratulations! Majik is adorable. Thanks for sharing the pic of your beautiful family.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great time of year to have an addition as you can get in lots of socialization! And when you are out and about doing it, you could be taking pictures for those of us who really want a puppy!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations. I love his coloring and his name. I had a black persion cat named Magic. Looking forward to see his coloring once he grows up. How's Oreo doing with the new addition?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Helen!! Hopefully you guys can make it to our annual play-date sometime later this summer!

Ryan


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Beautiful puppy!! Love little Majik and looks like he has found the perfect home. Congratulations!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great shot of the family with its newest little member! He is a real cutie!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Things will be a little hectic at first, but will wind down eventually.

Amanda, your sig picture is SO small now!  You'll have to do like Goldilocks and find the size that is 'just right'. :fear: lol


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Majik is a doll and I love the happy family pic!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations on the cute new addition! Great looking family! Am living vicariously through all of you with new pups.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

just seeing this. congrats on your beautiful family and new addition!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Helen, how about some updated pictures of Majik????


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Are puppies allowed to be that cute?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

*Just a couple of updates*

Hi everyone, sorry for the delay in adding pics to this thread. I only have a few, as DH has yet to upload the ones from the camera. He said he would do it today. But for now these three are from an outing this weekend. 

He is a joy to have and tonight we will be starting his puppy classes, so I am very excited!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The last one with your daughter is so cute!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Cute...very cute.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the last one with your little girl too! Enjoy the puppy classes


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you! The classes will be a perfect place to have Majik socialize in a safe environment. We will be going for the next month and then in July we will be doing the first level of obedience. 

On another positive note, when DH took Isabella and the boys to the park, Oreo saw a Jack Russell in the distance. Normally he stays away and would run in the other direction if a dog approaches. Well, that day was different, Oreo decided that he would go up to say hello and then come back! He greeted nicely and came right back to continue playing with Majik! :jaw: I was not there to witness this, as I was working, but when DH told me, I was shocked, as this is so not like Oreo. Many good changes are happening here and I am hopeful that Oreo will get to the point that he does not have to panic when he sees another dog.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is awesome Helen! I have seen so many dogs become more social if they are paired with a social dog. Jealousy and curiosity get the best of them (this always works with Dora too!)


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Great news! I'm sure Oreo will be making more friends...and Majik is such a cutiepie!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great News - sounds like Majik is working his magic with Oreo!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Helen,

When you guys are free, you should bring them over!! I'm sure Beamer misses Oreo! (and he would also love to meet Majik!)

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What cute pictures! You know, Helen, you're going to need to get another black Hav one day so you can have a real Oreo trio! LOL O.k., o.k., one at a time....  

I am so glad to hear it's been helping Oreo feel less afraid with other dogs. I was just telling Ralph last night that I'm a bit sad that our two don't play with each other in the house like they used to. They do their RLH's outdoors and once in a while will play 'tag' indoors, but not like before.  I told Ralph that I think Ricky needs a puppy in the house to play with. Hmmmm.... he didn't bite!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone! It's really encouraging to see him gain confidence. I think with more slow exposure, I am hoping to get Oreo comfortable enough to be part of a class again. He was the happiest then. I could see how much he remembered that clicker when I started to practice with Majik. I thought why not work with him afterwards when Majik was having his breakfast - he was so happy as we worked on recalls. 

Ryan, I will have to take you up on that too, as Majik has his second set of shots now


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

The pictures are great! I am so glad to hear that Majik is having such a good influence on Oreo!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ummm.... any new pics to share? You know, just so we could see how well Majik is doing.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

*Nice and fluffy after Bath*

Hello everyone here are a couple photos of Majik just after his bath and tidy 

Amazing how white he actually is when he is clean!! lol It takes no more than a week to loose that whiteness, as he seems to enjoy finding dirt patches when we walk outside...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwww... He is very white! Ah well, puppies are meant to get dirty. lol


----------

